# Plugging away



## Jwsjr (May 16, 2018)

Perfect day to take some good stuff to the bad area. Any doubts about the pro-plugger ?? It's awesome and an incredible time saver


----------



## ag_fishing (Feb 3, 2021)

I threw mine in the trash. It worked good for a bit, but with my black clay it just kept clogging worse and worse until it didn't even work anymore


----------



## Boortz86 (11 mo ago)

What are you filling the holes with?


----------



## jbcarter14 (Aug 12, 2018)

My only complaint is it's too small. It works great here, just wish it was a little bigger. If I'm just doing a few plugs I use the yard butler one. It takes a bigger piece. Just get a rubber mallet to hit the release pin. But if I need a lot of plugs the pro plugger works great.

https://www.amazon.com/Yard-Butler-Augustine-Centipede-SP-33/dp/B000CSXJR6


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I love my ProPlugger but I have sandy soil so no issues with clogging.


----------



## Rooster (Aug 19, 2019)

I don't have any issue with the proplugger clogging in our red clay, but I had had plenty of issues with bending it on the gravel our builder buried in the yard.


----------



## pjt (Aug 3, 2020)

Anyone using this for St. Augustine or are the plugs too small?


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Love my pro plugger. Thats lot of plugs!


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

Boortz86 said:


> What are you filling the holes with?


I use sand to fill mine up.


----------



## mwemaxxowner (May 30, 2020)

I like my Pro Plugger also!


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Yep, fill with sand. I use play sand.


----------



## jbcarter14 (Aug 12, 2018)

I plugged a few holes today and did a comparison with the pro plugged vs the yard butler. I think both have benefits.

The pro plugger is good for doing a lot of plugs. Easy to just keep plugging along. Smaller holes so less noticeable in the donor area.

The yard butler takes a bigger plug, fills a dog spot better. Easier to fill hole from donor area.

If I'm only going to do a few plugs <20 I'll use the yard butler.


----------



## rvczoysia (Jul 18, 2021)

I plugged an area that was a few hundred sq ft. A few days after a good rain you can roll pretty fast with it. With those 2 inch wide holes I wish I could aerate my whole lawn with it then fill with sand..lol.


----------



## Darth_V8r (Jul 18, 2019)

Boortz86 said:


> What are you filling the holes with?


I take the plugs from the recipient area back to the donor area and drop them in.


----------



## jbcarter14 (Aug 12, 2018)

Darth_V8r said:


> Boortz86 said:
> 
> 
> > What are you filling the holes with?
> ...


I usually use straight sand or throw some compost in a mix with sand. Like 80/20. Seems to spread faster. It's not as compacted.


----------



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

Whats the trick to keep the transplanted plugs from dying? I just transferred a couple dozen and most were fried within 72 hours. I watered them heavily. 85 degrees max. Had this happen before. Using pro plugger.


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

CLT49er said:


> Whats the trick to keep the transplanted plugs from dying? I just transferred a couple dozen and most were fried within 72 hours. I watered them heavily. 85 degrees max. Had this happen before. Using pro plugger.


@CLT49er 
How deep of a plug are you pulling? I add some sand around the plug to fill in any gaps between the plug and surrounding area or squish the plug down so it is touching the sides of the new hole.


----------



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

Its the #2 ring. Little over 2". Will go with deeper one. &#129318;&#127995;‍♂


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn (Aug 22, 2020)

I just bought one to transfer some Bermuda. Very easy to use. No issue so far.


----------



## probasestealer (Apr 19, 2018)

I'm a big fan of my ProPlugger. Slower than sprigging, but gets the job done in 8-10 growing weeks


----------



## ImBoosted (8 mo ago)

As others have mentioned, it does its job - but I've noticed it may have been more efficient to plug larger plugs diameter wise. I have only been using my Proplugger as of this season, but I feel bigger WxL/diameter plugs would have worked better for me. I do enjoy getting numerous plugs without having to worry about emptying, though.


----------



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

Just hit my internet cable with my plugger. Work from home wife is FURIOUS! &#129318;&#127995;‍♂


----------



## bbroderi (Jun 9, 2021)

I love mine and use it with centipede. I guess there's a new design to prevent dirt from clumping, and I can attest that occasionally compacted soil will get stuck in there. Easiest to hit out or wash out.


----------



## ragin_cajuns (7 mo ago)

I love mine. I've used it to plug thin areas in zoysia and bermuda. Usually replace the good plug with the not so good one or a soil mix if the not so good plug was from a really bad area. No sticking of plugs in the tube either. Great tool. Have even used it for some weed removal.


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn (Aug 22, 2020)

The photo of the plugs I showed on the 23rd have already flourished and spread after 10 short days. This gadget is my new go to for filling spots.


----------

